# a few stoppers going to some WB memebers



## justturnin (Sep 26, 2012)

Here are a few stoppers destined to find themselves in a couple of WB members collection. The two on the left are Jumpin' Cholla cast in Alumilite and the one on the right is Stabilized Water Oak Burl with Turquoise inlay. All with a CA finish.

C&C always welcome. I am still experimenting with shapes and I never start turning with a "Plan". Pardon the dust, I just noticed that


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice work and great use of waste material!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 26, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice work and great use of waste material!!!



Disregard above I thought these were your burl scraps. Really nice stoppers.......


----------



## BangleGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

Those are awesome Chris! What color alumilites did you use?


----------



## justturnin (Sep 26, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work and great use of waste material!!!
> ...



Thanks Mike. I guess the Oak could be considered a scrap because it blew up on the lathe while I was rounding it and I had to cut it back and do some filling.


----------



## justturnin (Sep 26, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Those are awesome Chris! What color alumilites did you use?



The Blue is 21 and the other is Copper.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 26, 2012)

outstanding job that mushroom to cool -- duck


----------



## justturnin (Sep 26, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> outstanding job that mushroom to cool -- duck



Glad you feel that way Duck.........


----------



## DKMD (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice work! I love the color and shape of that blue one.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's awesome work. I love the mushroom one. Great work.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 26, 2012)

I like the blue one also-but what is really cool is the plate!!!! what kind of wood is it Chris??


----------



## justturnin (Sep 26, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Nice work! I love the color and shape of that blue one.



That blue is my favorite of all my colors. Almost everything I do for myself has at least some of that blue in it. As for the shape, it is also my favorite, I feel it looks simple and really allows the material to do the talking.

Still not sure about the other cactus one. It reminds me of those Russian dolls that stack inside each other.


----------



## justturnin (Sep 26, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> I like the blue one also-but what is really cool is the plate!!!! what kind of wood is it Chris??



Just a little piece of Pecan Crotch coated with Pure Tung Oil. I like it to. My pen cup sets on it on my desk. One of my first turnings.


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 27, 2012)

Very classy turns. Rick


----------



## myingling (Sep 29, 2012)

Sweet turns Chris ,,, They should make few people happy


----------

